# W: Weaving with knitting....2/3 done!



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Got the fun stuff, the weaving and a knitted change from the boat neck. I tacked the shoulders together and tried it on, and the neckline is what I was aiming for. Happy happy!

The sides are garter stitch as is the arm hole shaping. Oh yes, and there will be an applied I-cord treatment for the neckline. And do the hem,


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Very cool. Looks great.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

???????? I look forward to seeing it finished and modeled!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Good progress. Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Very pretty. I like the look of both the weaving along with the knitting. Great combination.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Lovely look of weaving and knitting.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I admire your weaving as I am just start I,g out!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely, unbelievably gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

OH I am loving this!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

There is a oops..a matter of the side panels. Did two of them and finally noticed that there is very light buckling where I picked-up those stitches. Got the pick-up ratio wrong and it's not quite right. So I'll treat panel 3 with a different pick-up ratio and knit a few inches to see how the fabric looks. Think I do an alternating 3:1, 2:1 pick-up. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------

